# Pixelization problems on a few channels...



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, can't believe this hasn't been posted yet...for the past month or so, a few channels, namely MTV and Discovery HD, have had pixelization about every 15-30 seconds.

The pixelization is completely random where it shows up on the screen, sometimes just a small strip, and sometimes the whole bottom half of the screen. I had Dish out this past friday, he replaced the lens, splitters, hdmi cables, and was about to replace both my 211k and my 722k, when I started telling him I have a hunch its something on Dish's backend. He called his dispatch office and they confirmed they were having the exact same issue. So he called into Dish, and we were the second call for the rep that day with the same issue. 

I'm in SoCal, these channels are on 129, has anyone else noticed this? It's been a few days now since I've called it in, and it still happening for me...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll have to pay attention myself, since I'm pointed at 129. Honestly, though, I don't watch either of these channels so not surprised that I didn't see this particular problem.

I am curious, though, to see if it resembles problems I have seen on some other channels recently (TNT, USA, Syfy, for example).


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

slickshoes said:


> Hey guys, can't believe this hasn't been posted yet...for the past month or so, a few channels, namely MTV and Discovery HD, have had pixelization about every 15-30 seconds.
> 
> The pixelization is completely random where it shows up on the screen, sometimes just a small strip, and sometimes the whole bottom half of the screen. I had Dish out this past friday, he replaced the lens, splitters, hdmi cables, and was about to replace both my 211k and my 722k, when I started telling him I have a hunch its something on Dish's backend. He called his dispatch office and they confirmed they were having the exact same issue. So he called into Dish, and we were the second call for the rep that day with the same issue.
> 
> I'm in SoCal, these channels are on 129, has anyone else noticed this? It's been a few days now since I've called it in, and it still happening for me...


I am in SoCal too, North San Diego. Can't speak for MTV, but we Watch alot of DiscoveryHD, and I haven't noticed a problem. Been watching the Colony for the last 30min's or so, with no issues, and haven't noticed any problems during cash cab, a show the kids watch every day.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Still happening a week later, gotta give em' a call back.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Still happening, anyone on the west coast, with lots of HD from 129 wanna check out 160 MTV the HD channel, SD is fine. I called again today and they are still blaming it on my equipment, even though the tech last time replaced literally everything but the boxes, after he called into his office and found they were having the same problems. 

They were going to send a tech out today, I get a call from the same guy as last time basically saying he isn't coming out because there is nothing he can do it is on Dish's end. When I called into Dish, the guy said he was going to forward it onto the engineering team and I should get a call (yeah right, I don't buy this)

So fire up 160 HD, and leave it on there for a bit and see if you get random bits of pixelization every 30 seconds to a minute. What can I do to get someone at Dish to really acknowledge this issue!?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

It's happening for me here in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

PQ issues should be reported to [email protected].


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

slickshoes said:


> Hey guys, can't believe this hasn't been posted yet...for the past month or so, a few channels, namely MTV and Discovery HD, have had pixelization about every 15-30 seconds.
> 
> The pixelization is completely random where it shows up on the screen, sometimes just a small strip, and sometimes the whole bottom half of the screen. I had Dish out this past friday, he replaced the lens, splitters, hdmi cables, and was about to replace both my 211k and my 722k, when I started telling him I have a hunch its something on Dish's backend. He called his dispatch office and they confirmed they were having the exact same issue. So he called into Dish, and we were the second call for the rep that day with the same issue.
> 
> I'm in SoCal, these channels are on 129, has anyone else noticed this? It's been a few days now since I've called it in, and it still happening for me...


im glad its not just me having this problem. its happening here in kentucky also. i started to think my stuff was going bad. just got on here to see if anyone else had this problem. i got a 722k and a 211k on eastern arc and having those exact problems you described. channels i notice it most are hdnet, tbs, my local nbc channel 3, history & discovery. the whole bottom half of the screen just goes crazy for a sec or two.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I've just got switched back to the "Two Dish Solution" because since getting the 1000.2 we were losing 129 a lot. Which we never had this problem with our original 2D set up. Before being moved back I have noticed that at the end of commercials, no particular stations, mostly all, that at the tail end just before going to black the commercials will stutter. I was hoping that the new dish set up would fix this. It hasn't and now seeing that there are other PQ issues looks DISH is having "issues". 

If it isn't one annoying thing, it's another . . . .


----------

